# Marshall JCM 800 2203 Resistance (Ω)



## bluesbird (Oct 30, 2007)

My JCM 800 100W 2203 Head has 4-8 ohm option, how can i use 16 Ω to power 1960 4X12 cab, worked on mono 16 Ω ?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

neno said:


> My JCM 800 100W 2203 Head has 4-8 ohm option, how can i use 16 Ω to power 1960 4X12 cab, worked on mono 16 Ω ?



You can't!:smile:

That being said, if you plug the 16 ohm cab into the 8 ohm amp option it shouldn't hurt anything. Might take a few weeks off the life of your output tubes but that's about it.

:food-smiley-004:


----------

